# απολογούμαι / απολογία



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

Από το ΛΚΝ:
Απολογούμαι = Υπερασπίζω τον εαυτό μου με γραπτή ή προφορική ομιλία ή γενικά δίνω εξηγήσεις σχετικά με κατηγορία που με βαρύνει. 

Αυτός ο συγκεκριμένος αγγλισμός με εκνευρίζει, με ανατριχιάζει, θα μπορούσα να πω, πολύ περισσότερο από κάθε άλλον. Στην πρωινή εκπομπή της ΝΕΤ, μια δεσποινίς μάς διάβασε την είδηση: 
_Ο Πάπας *απολογήθηκε *στα θύματα της σεξουαλικής κακοποίησης από μέλη της Εκκλησίας. _
Ο τίτλος στην οθόνη ήταν: 
_Η *απολογία *του Πάπα_.

Καταλαβαίνετε πόσο μεγάλη σύγχυση μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί: Αντί να συμπεράνουμε ότι ο Πάπας ζήτησε συγγνώμη από τα θύματα, μπορεί να νομίσουμε ότι ο Πάπας "υπερασπίστηκε τον εαυτό του ή γενικά έδωσε εξηγήσεις για την κατηγορία που τον βαρύνει".

Άλλες φορές οι αγγλισμοί είναι απλώς χαζοί και αστείοι και προδίδουν μόνο το χαμηλό επίπεδο του χρήστη τους. Ο συγκεκριμένος αγγλισμός είναι έγκλημα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Υ.Γ. Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν μου αρέσει το "υπερασπίζω". Προτιμώ το "υπερασπίζομαι".


----------



## danae (Jul 19, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα. 

Αυτός ο αγγλισμός είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στην Κύπρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

Ξέρω ότι στην Κύπρο χρησιμοποιούν πολλούς αγγλισμούς, όπως:

Θα σε πάρω πίσω - I'll call you back.
Θα πάρω τα παιδιά στο σχολείο - I'll take the kids to school.

Και πολλά άλλα, που προέρχονται φυσικά από τη μακροχρόνια παρουσία των Άγγλων στο νησί.

Όταν, όμως, αγγλισμοί όπως το apologize χρησιμοποιούνται από δημοσιογράφους που μεταφράζουν μια είδηση από τα Αγγλικά, το μόνο που συμπεραίνει κανείς είναι ότι δεν ξέρουν καλά ούτε Αγγλικά ούτε Ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όταν, όμως, αγγλισμοί όπως το apologize χρησιμοποιούνται από δημοσιογράφους που μεταφράζουν μια είδηση από τα Αγγλικά, το μόνο που συμπεραίνει κανείς είναι ότι δεν ξέρουν καλά ούτε Αγγλικά ούτε Ελληνικά.


Ούτε, φυσικά, τη δουλειά τους. Διότι ένας στοιχειωδώς επαρκής δημοσιογράφος διαβάζει το κείμενο που έγραψε για να δει τι νόημα βγαίνει. Αλλά όπως λες, αν δεν ξέρει ο άλλος Ελληνικά...


----------



## danae (Jul 19, 2008)

Κι εδώ είναι το πρόβλημα: γιατί να μεταφράζει ο δημοσιογράφος και όχι ο μεταφραστής; Όπως όλοι ξέρουμε --εκτός απ' το ΥΠΕΞ-- δεν αρκεί να γνωρίζεις καλά μια γλώσσα για να μεταφράζεις.


----------



## curry (Jul 19, 2008)

Γιατί οι διάφοροι εκδοτικοί όμιλοι δεν έχουν μεταφραστικά τμήματα και αρνούνται να προσλάβουν μεταφραστές. Υποχρεώνουν τους δημοσιογράφους - όχι τους μεγαλοδημοσιογράφους, την κακοπληρωμένη πλειοψηφία - να κάνουν κάτι το οποίο πολλές φορές γνωρίζουν ότι δεν το κατέχουν. 
Κατά τη γνώμη μου βέβαια, εφόσον θέλεις να είσαι δημοσιογράφος, πρέπει τουλάχιστον να καταλαβαίνεις τι λένε οι πηγές σου (που φυσικά είναι ξενόγλωσσες). Επίσης, πρέπει τουλάχιστον να γνωρίζεις σωστά τη γλώσσα σου και να προσπαθείς να βελτιώνεις διαρκώς το επίπεδό σου. Γι' αυτό και δεν συγχωρώ τις απίστευτες πατάτες που κατά καιρούς έχουν φιλοξενηθεί κι εδώ. 
Αλλά, αν δείτε, ειδικά στο in.gr πρόκειται συνήθως για άρθρα μεταφρασμένα από το site του BBC. Άρα, δεν μιλάμε για δημοσιογραφική δουλειά, αλλά για μετάφραση... Κι όλοι ξέρουμε ότι αν κανείς δεν έχει εμπειρία στη μετάφραση, ακόμα κι αν χειρίζεται καλά τη γλώσσα του, μπορεί πολύ άνετα να παρασυρθεί από το πρωτότυπο και να γράψει πράγματα που δεν στέκουν και τόσο. 
Τονίζω ότι δεν μιλώ για τις πατάτες που βγάζουν μάτι και ξεριζώνουν βλέφαρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

Και όπως έχουμε πει χιλιάδες φορές, η μετάφραση είναι μια δουλειά που από πολλούς δεν θεωρείται δουλειά που απαιτεί συγκεκριμένα προσόντα, αλλά κάτι που μπορεί να κάνει οποιοσδήποτε για χόμπι, για χαρτζιλίκι ή για να εξυπηρετήσει τα αφεντικά. Έχω συναντήσει πολλές πρόθυμες γραμματείς και υπαλλήλους γενικών καθηκόντων που μεταφράζουν χωρίς φυσικά να πληρώνονται έξτρα γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, και όταν η μετάφραση βγαίνει έξω από τα στενά πλαίσια του γραφείου, τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας. 

Αλλά έχει δίκιο ο Ζαζ σε κάτι: το ότι είναι απαράδεκτη η λέξη "απολογία" αντί για "συγγνώμη" είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το ξέρει πρώτα απ' όλα αυτός που έχει προσληφθεί από το κανάλι ως δημοσιογράφος, κι ας μην είναι μεταφραστής.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Η ψευδόφιλη έλξη του _apologise_ κυρίως και του _apology_ λιγότερο αποδεικνύεται όλο και πιο ισχυρή τα τελευταία χρόνια. Στα λεξικά φιλοξενείται η επέκταση της χρήσης τού _απολογούμαι_ ως συνώνυμου του _δικαιολογούμαι_, π.χ. στο ΛΚΝ (επέκτ.) δίνω λόγο, παρέχω εξηγήσεις σε κπ. για να δικαιολογήσω κτ. που έχω κάνει: _Δε χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι γι’ αυτά που είπες / που έκανες_, οπότε ένα βήμα απέχει η παροχή εξηγήσεων από την αίτηση συγγνώμης. Μάλιστα, μάλλον χλιαρά αποδοκιμάζεται στο Σχολικό η «αγγλική» χρήση: 
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Μερικές φορές χρησιμοποιείται (συνήθως στα Ελληνικά της Κύπρου) το ρ. _απολογούμαι_ με τη σημασία «ζητώ συγγνώμη» από επίδραση του αγγλικού _apologise_ (π.χ. _Απολογούμαστε για την κακή ποιότητα του βίντεο_, από δελτίο ειδήσεων), πράγμα που είναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγεται.

Δεν βοηθάει που στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά τα _apologise_, _apology_, φιλοξενούν χωρίς καμιά αποσαφήνιση τα _απολογούμαι_, _απολογία_. Δεν θεωρώ πιθανό να δω σε σοβαρή χρήση το «απολογίες μου» για το _my apologies_ (γιατί σε φόρουμ διαβάζω *_τις απολογίες μου!_, *_δέξου τις απολογίες μου_, _μια διευκρίνιση μαζί με *τις απολογίες μου_, _έχετε βαρεθεί να διαβάζετε *τις απολογίες μου για τις καθυστερήσεις_ κ.ά.π.), αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανό να το γυρίσει κάποιος σε _Απολογούμαι!_

Να φταίει που δεν μας αρέσει να ζητούμε συγγνώμη ή που έτσι αποφεύγουμε το δίλημμα «τώρα τι γράφω, συγγνώμη ή συγνώμη; — ας απολογηθώ καλύτερα»… Αστειεύομαι. Όπως θα έλεγε κάποιος γνωστός μου, φταίει η πανίσχυρη έλξη των ψευδόφιλων μονάδων.

Και τώρα ας περάσουμε και σε όλα αυτά τα *απολογητικός*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και τώρα ας περάσουμε και σε όλα αυτά τα *απολογητικός*.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, σωστά;
απολογητικός -ή -ό E1 : που έχει σχέση: 1. με την απολογία: Aπολογητική στάση. Aπολογητικό ύφος. || (νομ.) Aπολογητικό υπόμνημα. 2. με την απολογητική: Aπολογητικό σύγγραμμα / έργο. απολογητικά EΠIPP στη σημ. 1: Mίλησε ~. [λόγ. < γαλλ. apologétique < μσνλατ. apologeticus (στη νέα σημ.) < αρχ. ἀπολογητικός `κατάλληλος για υπεράσπιση΄] 
Υπάρχει στην ελληνική γλώσσα με την έννοια ακριβώς που το λέμε. Δεν είναι αγγλισμός, ούτε σημαίνει ότι κάποιος ζητάει συγγνώμη. Το απολογητικό ύφος ή η απολογητική στάση σημαίνει ότι κάποιος έκανε κάτι για το οποίο οφείλει να δώσει εξηγήσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2008)

Όχι όμως ο απολογητικός άνθρωπος. Οι πρώτες κιόλας χρήσεις που δίνει η γκουγκλιά μιλούν για απολογητικούς ανθρώπους: Βιλκς, Παυλόπουλος, Λάντις, Γκρας. Αυτή η χρήση είναι από τα αγγλικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2008)

"Συγγνώμη του Πάπα για τα κακοποιημένα παιδιά" -και δια στόματος Μαρίας Καρχιλάκη- ο τίτλος του Mega. Εδώ δεν μπερδεύτηκαν από το apology.
Φαίνεται πως οι καλοί δημοσιογράφοι προσελήφθησαν σε ιδιωτικό κανάλι ενώ οι κρατικοδίαιτοι ρουσφετο-προσληφθέντες βρίσκονται στην ΕΡΤ. Τι έκπληξη!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2008)

nickel said:


> Και τώρα ας περάσουμε και σε όλα αυτά τα *απολογητικός*.


Εγώ είμαι με την Αλεξάνδρα. Όταν κάποιος τηρεί απολογητική στάση ή έχει απολογητικό ύφος, εύκολα λέμε καταχρηστικά ότι είναι _απολογητικός_. Υπάρχουν πολλά επίθετα που χαρακτηρίζουν και συμπεριφορές και πρόσωπα: π.χ. _ανελαστικός_, _δηκτικός_, _εριστικός_.


nickel said:


> Όχι όμως ο απολογητικός άνθρωπος. Οι πρώτες κιόλας χρήσεις που δίνει η γκουγκλιά μιλούν για απολογητικούς ανθρώπους: Βιλκς, Παυλόπουλος, Λάντις, Γκρας. Αυτή η χρήση είναι από τα αγγλικά.


Είπα ήδη ότι πιστεύω πως εδώ η χρήση τού _απολογητικός_ προκύπτει από το "με απολογητική στάση, διάθεση, ύφος, συμπεριφορά". Δεν με ξενίζει τόσο — τουλάχιστον όχι τόσο όσο το ότι είναι Ανελαστικός ο βρετανικός στρατός. 

ΥΓ "Φταίει η πανίσχυρη έλξη των _ψευδόφιλων μονάδων_": να λέμε _ψευδομονάδων_ ως πορτμαντό για συντομία;


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Για να μην πω για αυτό το αναθεματισμένο I apologize (ζητώ συγγνώμη) = απολογούμαι.



Ήθελα τη γνώμη σας λίγο πιο αναλυτικά πάνω σ' αυτό. Το _απολογούμαι _κατά το ΛΚΝ, σημαίνει και: 
δίνω λόγο, παρέχω εξηγήσεις σε κπ. για να δικαιολογήσω κτ. που έχω κάνει: _Δε χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι γι' αυτά που είπες/που έκανες._ 
Αυτή η σημασία δεν είναι πολύ κοντά στο "ζητάω συγνώμη"; Και πάντως στο παράδειγμα άνετα δεν θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τα δύο πάνω-κάτω με την ίδια σημασία;

Το δικό μου πρόβλημα τώρα είναι το _απολογητικός_. Το ΛΚΝ λέει: 
που έχει σχέση: 1. με την απολογία: _Απολογητική στάση. Απολογητικό ύφος 2. με την απολογητική: Απολογητικό σύγγραμμα / έργο _ 
Όμως, η 1η έννοια παραπέμπει σε μια σημασία της _απολογίας _που δεν υπάρχει στο λεξικό, αφού _απολογία _είναι κατά το ΛΚΝ μόνο:
η γραπτή ή προφορική ομιλία που κάνει κάποιος με σκοπό να υπερασπίσει τον εαυτό του ή γενικά να δώσει εξηγήσεις σχετικά με κατηγορία που τον βαρύνει. 

Μ' άλλα λόγια εγώ που έχω (σε διάγραμμα) : John makes Mary apologetic και μετά σκέτο το apologetic σαν περιγραφή της Μαίρης (θέλω ιδανικά να χρησιμοποιήσω λέξη από την ίδια ρίζα), μπορώ να πω ότι _ο Τζον κάνει την Μαίρη να απολογείται_ και μετά (η Μαίρη είναι) _απολογητική_; (υπάρχουν κι άλλες παρόμοιες προτάσεις στο σχήμα με το angry, το dependent και το detached, οπότε η δομή της πρότασης πρέπει να είναι αυτή)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2009)

Προσωπικά, το απολογητικός δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα με αυτό τον τρόπο, άσε που παραπέμπει σε Θεολογία. Μεταμελής, μετανοιωμένος;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αμβρόσιο. Για να τα βάλεις στο καλούπι που θες, μπορείς ίσως να πεις «...κάνει τη Μαίρη να μετανιώσει» και «Μαίρη > μετανιωμένη».

Προσθήκη: η ουσιαστική διαφορά είναι ότι το αγγλικό δείχνει ότι η Μαίρη _εκφράζει_ τη μεταμέλειά της.


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2009)

Δεν το θυμόμουνα το νήμα, έπρεπε να φανταστώ ότι θα υπάρχει:) 

To πρόβλημα μ' αυτή τη λύση, Νίκελ + Αμβρόσιε, είναι ότι εδώ έχω μοτίβα αλληλεπίδρασης ανάμεσα σε άτομα, που οδηγούν σε γενικότερες συμπεριφορές. Θέλω δηλ. τα επίθετα να χαρακτηρίζουν (και) τη γενική συμπεριφορά κάποιου. Π.χ. δεν μπορώ να πω ότι σ' ένα ζευγάρι μια γυναίκα είναι συνεχώς μετανιωμένη, θέλω να πω ότι συνήθως η στάση της είναι απολογητική (αλλά με επίθετο που να χαρακτηρίζει την ίδια). Δεν ξέρω αν σας δίνω να καταλάβετε τη διαφορά, στο κείμενό μου είναι προφανής.

Τώρα είδα ότι έκανες προσθήκη, Νίκελ. Ακριβώς, αυτό πρέπει να δείξω.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2009)

Έχω κάτσει και κοιτάω το βαθύ διάστημα και προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ κάποιο νόμο που λέει ότι η φύση μισεί το κενό και κάποιος παρόμοιος πρέπει να υπάρχει για τη γλώσσα, που λέει ότι το ελληνικό κενό έρχεται να το γεμίσει ο αγγλισμός. Και πώς να πεις με λίγα λόγια ότι ο Τζον κάνει τη Μαίρη να παίρνει συνέχεια αμυντική στάση και να νιώθει την ανάγκη να δικαιολογεί τις πράξεις της; Ποιο επίθετο χαρακτηρίζει αυτή τη Μαίρη; Είναι «απολογητική» σαν τη θεολογία; Όταν έχεις πια εξαντλήσει τις ελληνικές σου ιδέες, αρχίζεις να δικαιολογείς όλα τα «απολογητικός» του διαδικτύου.

Οπότε:
Ο Τζον κάνει τη Μαίρη να απολογείται / να δικαιολογεί τις πράξεις της
Η Μαίρη είναι διαρκώς απολογούμενη.
(Νιώθει να κάθεται συνεχώς στο εδώλιο.)


----------



## anef (Oct 12, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!


----------



## buccaneer (Oct 13, 2009)

Όλα καλά κι άγια, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί είναι αγγλισμός το
"Θα πάρει τα παιδιά στο σχολείο".
Μπορεί να φταίει και το χαμηλό μου επίπεδο, βέβαια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2009)

Εμείς που είμαστε υψηλότερου επιπέδου και δεν βάζουμε αγγλισμούς στο στόμα μας (φτου, κακά) λέμε «Θα πάω τα παιδιά στο σχολείο» και «Θα (πάω να) πάρω τα παιδιά από το σχολείο» και «Θα με πάρετε μαζί σας στο σινεμά;».

Το γνωστό «Take me to your leader» το λέμε «Πήγαινέ με στον αρχηγό σου», όχι «Πάρε με στον αρχηγό σου». Και φαντάζομαι καμία κοπέλα δεν θα έμπαινε σε ταξί να ζητήσει: «Πάρε με στο πιο κοντινό μπαρ»! :)


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και φαντάζομαι καμία κοπέλα δεν θα έμπαινε σε ταξί να ζητήσει: «Πάρε με στο πιο κοντινό μπαρ»! :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εμείς που είμαστε υψηλότερου επιπέδου και δεν βάζουμε αγγλισμούς στο στόμα μας (φτου, κακά) λέμε «Θα πάω τα παιδιά στο σχολείο»


Κι εμείς, που είμαστε ανωτάτου επιπέδου και παίζουμε το λαϊφστάιλ, την τέχνη και την ιστορία στα δάχτυλα, λέμε This is Sparta mwri arrwsti!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2011)

Η απολογία μου για την τραγωδία είναι δεδομένη, δήλωσε ο Δ. Χριστόφιας

Όπως είπαμε, στην Κύπρο θεωρείται δεδομένη η χρήση της λέξης "απολογία" εκεί που εννοούν "συγγνώμη".


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 15, 2011)

Μια και αναφέρατε την Κύπρο ας πω δυο πράγματα που άκουγα κάθε μέρα και μου έκανε εντύπωση η αμφισημία τους στην ελληνική: 1) Θα σε πιάσω τηλέφωνο ή Πιάσ' την στο τηλέφωνο ή Μ' έπιασε το πρωί κλπ 2) Θα σε πάρω σε ωραία μέρη ή το κάπως αστείο Πού θα με πάρεις απόψε; 3) Του έπιασα μια φανέλα δώρο (φανέλα=μπλούζα, T-shirt) και φυσικά το "απολογούμαι" αλλά και το κορυφαίο στο highway (όπως λένε την εθνική οδό) Λευκωσίας-Λεμεσσού: "Απαγορεύεται η διακίνηση πεζών στο δρόμο"!!!! Ναι, να τους διακινείτε (trafficking) μόνο στο πεζοδρόμιο. :) 
Και ένα άλλο στο δελτίο Ειδήσεων: εγκατέλειψε το θύμα στη σκηνή του εγκλήματος


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2011)

Συμπέρασμα: 
Πιάνω = get
Get him on the phone = πιάσ' τον στο τηλέφωνο
I got him a t-shirt = του έπιασα μια φανέλα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 17, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Όπως είπαμε, στην Κύπρο θεωρείται δεδομένη η χρήση της λέξης "απολογία" εκεί που εννοούν "συγγνώμη".


Να μου το θυμηθείτε, δεν απέχει πολύ η στιγμή που θα αρχίσει να θεωρείται δεδομένη και στην Ελλάδα. Προλέγω ότι σε δυο δεκαετίες θα το δούμε και στα λεξικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2013)

Άλλη μια κυπριακή "απολογία":

Το κυπριακό υπουργείο Εξωτερικών εκφράζει τη λύπη του για τη δυσάρεστη τροπή που πήρε το συγκεκριμένο συμβάν, ενώ η πρέσβης της Αιγύπτου με επιστολή της προς την υπουργό Εξωτερικών αναφέρει ότι ασκήθηκε βία εναντίον της, την έθεσαν υπό κράτηση στο αεροδρόμιο και αναγκάσθηκε να επικοινωνήσει με την υπουργό Εξωτερικών κυρία Μαρκουλλή, η οποία, όπως λέει, της απολογήθηκε και το θέμα έληξε εκεί.

Μετά την απολογία της υπουργίνας, ελπίζουμε να την αθώωσαν και να μην πάει φυλακή.


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

Στα κυπριακά είναι καθιερωμένο. Όπως επίσης καθιερωμένα και τα αφυπηρετώ (συνταξιοδοτούμαι), ανθυποψήφιος (ο αντίπαλος κι όχι ο β' αναπληρωματικός υποψήφιος) και μερικά άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 1, 2013)

SBE said:


> Στα κυπριακά είναι καθιερωμένο. Όπως επίσης καθιερωμένα και τα αφυπηρετώ (συνταξιοδοτούμαι), ανθυποψήφιος (ο αντίπαλος κι όχι ο β' αναπληρωματικός υποψήφιος) και μερικά άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν.



Το κείμενο, όμως, δεν είναι γραμμένο στα κυπριακά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2013)

Προφανώς αντέγραψαν την είδηση απο το Κυπριακό πρακτορέιο.


----------



## meidei (Jan 2, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρω ότι στην Κύπρο χρησιμοποιούν πολλούς αγγλισμούς, όπως:
> 
> Θα σε πάρω πίσω - I'll call you back.


"θα σε _πιάσω_ πίσω" ;)

Edit: Ναι, απάντησα έχοντας διαβάσει μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα. Απολογούμαι.


----------

